# Will I Qualify for Immigration?



## cj23 (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I really want to emigrate to Vancouver from England, Im currently working as a Building and Wiring Product Support / Product Software Support Engineer. I went to University also and got a BBA. 

Do you think I have a chance of getting accepted under any of the schemes to immigrate without an offer of employment?. I have looked and cant seem to find any IT / Electrician support jobs on the skilled occupations list. 

Do I have any hope? I also have an aunt and uncle in BC thanks in advance, any help is appreciated.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

cj23 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I really want to emigrate to Vancouver from England, Im currently working as a Building and Wiring Product Support / Product Software Support Engineer. I went to University also and got a BBA.
> 
> ...


What age are you?


----------



## cj23 (Apr 24, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> What age are you?


Im 23


----------



## cj23 (Apr 24, 2011)

Ive been searching the Working in Canada website and have found the code NOC 2282-B for a User Support Technician, do you know if this code is still applicable? or is this purely the code listed for offers of employment?


Edit: Just seen you need an offer of employment for this code


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

cj23 said:


> Im 23


You should be looking at:-

Work Canada | Working Holiday Canada, live and work in canada, Seasonal Jobs Canada, Jobs in Canada
and
International Experience Canada

You can come to Canada on a WHV (Working Holiday Visa) and once here you can try to qualify for more permanent visa(s).


----------

